# 2001 Pathfinder SE Rocking/Swaying on Freeway



## SilverPathy (Jan 27, 2006)

I have a 01 SE 3.5L with 51k miles on it. I noticed a few thousand miles ago that, while driving on the freeway at ~70-85 mph my car would rock/sway side to side if i hit a bump in the road. My question is, is my stock shocks/struts at fault?


----------



## b67 (Apr 21, 2004)

I think its a pretty common prob on certain pathfinders, your gen and the prior

something to do with bushings in the rear - do a search on here


----------



## SilverPathy (Jan 27, 2006)

I did a search and it seems a few ppl have the same problem. I believe its the control arm bushing that need replacement. I looked on 4x4parts.com and found theses parts:

Pathfinder Front Lower Control Arm Front Bushings 
4x4 Parts.com - Your #1 Resource for Nissan Aftermarket Parts! - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Pathfinder Front Lower Control Arm Rear Bushings 
4x4 Parts.com - Your #1 Resource for Nissan Aftermarket Parts! - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Those are for the FRONT lower control arm, is there a rear lower control arm for Pathys?


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

The swaying problem is generally associated with the rear axle control arm bushings. You could try laying under the Pathfinder's ass end and having someone else rock the car for you. Watch the control arms and see if the bushings are allowing excessive movement side-to-side. Also try doing some benchpresses from underneath and watching for the same thing.


----------



## SilverPathy (Jan 27, 2006)

I read a couple threads and a forum member said its most likely the rear trailing arm bushings, is that what you meant?


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Same thing.


----------



## SilverPathy (Jan 27, 2006)

Thanks for the response. How many bushings total are there for the trailing arm?


----------

